# Marconi "Guardian" receiver on E-bay.



## Gareth Jones (Jul 13, 2007)

Anybody interested a Marconi "Guardian" receiver is on sale on E-bay.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Marconi-G...prg=20131017132637&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=161528684396


----------

